# NGD - 2003 Fender Squier M-77 Limited Run Goldtop



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bought this rarely seen Squier M-77, Les Paul style guitar, Limited Run Goldtop from 2003, love it! Playability and tone are incredible.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Those are leftovers from when Fender acquired Hammer If memory serves me right.

There was a Double cut Version called the M80 which makes it nice and confusing to those of us who remember the M80 digital amp.

Both guitars were pretty top notch.
I'd try and hold on to that one. It's rare enough to stay in a good home.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My research shows that one sold this week in eastern Canada for $600. They may not be extremely valuable, but they are very rare. I think this particular model was from DeArmond, rather than Hammer. I consider it higher quality than any Epiphone Les Paul Style guitar presently available. Since I enjoy bluesy jazz, and jazzy blues, I am going to put some flat wound strings on it, and play the heck out of it. It's been a long time since I was so excited about a "new" used guitar!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, nice looking guitar!

I hadn't heard of these myself.

DeArmond would be a better guess, nothing like that was offered by Hamer (one "m", by the way).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend from Abbotsford, on the Strat-Talk forum, gave me this link to Squier Catalogs today:

http://www.woolbrightvideo.com/files/forums/SquierSpecs.pdf


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's cool and GT's are a good time! I didnt know this existed.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Squier M-77 is a single cutaway solid mahogany guitar with a carved maple top and multiple binding (black and 
ivory). The set mahogany neck has a rosewood fingerboard, jumbo nickel silver frets and block inlays, and a 24 3/4" 
scale length. This guitar features two Seymour-Duncan designed humbucking pickups and is Aztec Gold in colour. 

 Model Number: 034-7700-578 
 Model Name: M-77 
 Series: Series 24 
 Colour: Aztec Gold 
 Body: Mahogany with Carved Maple Top, Chambered 
 Neck Material: Mahogany 
 Number of Frets: 22 
 Fret Size: Jumbo Nickel Silver Frets 
 Fretboard Radius: 12" Radius 
 Fretboard Material: Rosewood 
 Nut Width: 1 11/16" 
 Scale Length: 24 3/4” 
 Pickup Configuration: H/H 
 Pickups: 2 Duncan Design Humbucking Pickups 
 Pickup Switching: 3-Position Toggle 
 Hardware: Chrome 
 Tuners: Cast/Sealed Tuners 
 Bridge: Tune-o-matic Bridge with Stop Tailpiece 
 Pickguard: 3-Ply Black/White/Black 
 Unique Features: Abalone/Mother of Pearl Headstock Inlay, Pearloid/Abalone Block Position Inlays, Carved 
Maple Top, Bound Neck, 4-Ply Ivoroid/Black Body Binding, Single Cutaway, Side Mounted Jack 

The Aztec Goldtop was a limited run made in 2003, this is one of 
the rarest of all Fender Squiers ever made. 

US MSRP: $817.99 
Country of Origin: Korea 
Introduced: 2002 
Discontinued: 2004


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hows the neck? Body reminds me of a hagstrom.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When fender bought Guild, they shut down the DeArmond line and started making Squire copies ..this was the result, i have the fender Catalogue with these guitars in it.Fender even used the same number the DeArmond guitars had, if you search for DeArmond M-77 you will see the DeArmond version.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Hows the neck? Body reminds me of a hagstrom.


The neck reminds me of an Epiphone '60s Les Paul, as far as size. IMO the binding and the inlays are nicer, the neck plays perfectly all the way from the nut to the last fret, very fast and easy.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Took these pictures this morning. This guitar may not be the most valuable Squier, but it is probably the most rare example I have ever heard of or seen.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think what's so cool about that guitar is it's rarity, oddballity. 8)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is very cool and the first one I've ever seen.


----------

